# Dumbell hooks



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

As above anyone use these,are they usefull,usually train on my own and getting sick of wasting energy trying to get up dumbells


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

my mate has a pair called dumbell buddies, i think there brilliant.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

There was a post about them recently yep... seem to get a good rep. Worth trying out.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Had a quick search alright couldn't find any thread,yeah think their worth a try anyway there not expensive


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

They should have them in gyms all over the country in my opinion, would be a godsend.

Edit- Found a pair for £18, not sure if you can get them cheaper elsewhere though.

Bodymax Dumbbell Hooks - Buy Online at Powerhouse Fitness


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Very good - saves your back nicely when getting in to position for DB benching etc. One word of warning - if you are hanging them from a Smith Machine bar, always make sure the bar has a couple of 20kg discs on it. I hung them from an empty bar once and on one rep knocked the bar out of the holders and nearly took my fvcking head off! Just skimmed the very top of my head and grazed me. I dread to think if it had come down on to my windpipe or face....


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Very good - saves your back nicely when getting in to position for DB benching etc. One word of warning - if you are hanging them from a Smith Machine bar, always make sure the bar has a couple of 20kg discs on it. I hung them from an empty bar once and on one rep knocked the bar out of the holders and nearly took my fvcking head off! Just skimmed the very top of my head and grazed me. I dread to think if it had come down on to my windpipe or face....


Yeah my back cracks like mad as I'm falling back on the bench,the hooks actually attach to the dumbell so come off the bar completely yeah? So you just have to hook back on to the bar not try get your hand back in the hook


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

gibbo10 said:



> Yeah my back cracks like mad as I'm falling back on the bench,the hooks actually attach to the dumbell so come off the bar completely yeah? So you just have to hook back on to the bar not try get your hand back in the hook


The hooks attach to the dumbbell and stay there. You lift them off the supporting bar (e.g. Smith Machine) and press both the dumbells and the attached hooks. When the set finishes, you simply hook the top of the hooks back over the supporting bar and let go once you are certain everything is secure.


----------

